# Roberta Rose Kelley



## mrsbuggs (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi, is anyone else having trouble accessing Roberta's webpage, I keep getting cant find it..Just wondered if it was just my computer


----------



## showperson (Mar 7, 2012)

It's not your computer. I followed the link on her Ravelery page and got a message saying the web page could not be accessed.


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 26, 2018)

Oh ok thanks a lot


----------



## Palma Asd (Apr 26, 2018)

You can see her site via way back machine https://web.archive.org/web/20160119202216/http://www.hobbyknitter.com/index.html


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

There are still YouTube videos available


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

I am sorry about that, my webmaster decided to stop talking with me so I told them to take it off their server, I should get it up and running again before the end of the month. Anyone can email me at [email protected] for any questions.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

https://web.archive.org/web/20180307184049/http://hobbyknitter.com/


----------



## hobbyknit (Jun 23, 2013)

I wonder what happened to her? She is really good.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

hobbyknitter said:


> I am sorry about that, my webmaster decided to stop talking with me so I told them to take it off their server, I should get it up and running again before the end of the month. Anyone can email me at [email protected] for any questions.


Hello Roberta!!! ???? I'm so thrilled to hear you! I love all of your info., patterns, how to do, machine fun info!!! I hope you are well !!! ????


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Roberta, I love and depend on your videos, be well


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

thanks, it took me a while to even get back online, rumors was i had met my maker already, well i did but in a good way, not dying that is.


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

thanks also, i only want to help others as my parents raised us to do, but life had a big dip for me but i am on my way back. i just been busy getting my new life in order.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you for popping in and letting us know that you are ok. I always enjoy watching your video's and your honesty in sharing your mistakes so we can learn from them too! Looking forward to your site being back up.
Take care and know that people out here care.


----------



## Cobracastle (Oct 19, 2015)

Good to hear. Have missed you and your videos.


----------



## koudsema (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh, Roberta...I almost fainted when I read your site was gone! So glad it will return shortly. You are my go to knitting machinist for everything that I learn. Thank you for all of your videos--I sometimes have to start them over and over again to see how things are done. You have saved me many a time. I'm finishing up some hand knitting and then want to start on the machine. It seems every time I take a break from machine knitting, I forget everything I knew. With you right next to me on the computer, I am saved. Thank you for helping so many of us!


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

YES! We LOVE you and the many things you have taught us! Don't rush, get well and we will see you when you're ready. ☺


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

thanks to all, as i don't get here often, yesterday i had a voice telling me to go look, then a little shocked or amazed to see my name. yes things will get back to my normal, but as one put a link to the web archives, most should be there


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Roberta, so glad you're OK. I always appreciate your sharing your knowledge. I have learned a lot from. Its a good time to say thank you. God bless.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Glad you’re back and on the mend,love your videos ????????


----------



## MikeJr. (Aug 12, 2019)

I recently bought an Sk-700, I love it. I reference Roberta R.K.'s videos on Youtube quite often. Very informative. Thank you Roberta!


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 26, 2018)

Glad to see your ok and will be back bringing us your videos to help us on our way to machine knitting, I know you helped me a lot and I thank you


----------



## lindawmn (May 28, 2012)

Roberta, if you need help getting things back online let me know. I'm quite good at it and you've helped me tons.


----------



## LancashireKnitter (Aug 18, 2018)

You were so kind as to send me a pattern directly, some time last year, when I emailed you that I was having problems downloading it from your website. 

I was concerned when your website disappeared suddenly, and worried about your welfare, as I got a very strong impression that you are a kind and giving person, possibly too much so for your own best interests. 

I am so pleased to know that you are alright. 
Take care of yourself, Berta.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Roberta,

I love your video lessons, will be glad to see you online again!

Rhonda


----------



## castonkid (Feb 23, 2015)

Sooooo happy to hear you are doing OK, have thought of you often! Carol J.


----------



## lindawmn (May 28, 2012)

Roberta is the BEST!


----------



## tyara (Aug 18, 2017)

I didn't decide to stop talking to you, you owe me $450, for a loan I gave to you, because you said you needed money to say in a hotel before your court trial, then you needed money for food, lodging, etc. All of a sudden, you tell me that I am ignoring you and you said you would block me. I don't care if you block me, but I want the loan of $450 paid back to me. Pay me back, please, Christmas is coming up and I need my money.


----------



## tyara (Aug 18, 2017)

Berda owes me money and she has blocked me, if you talk to her, tell her to pay me back, already.


----------



## tyara (Aug 18, 2017)

Roberta Rose Kelley,
I need you to pay me back the $450 you owe me. It's Christmas time and I need my money, you block me so I can't contact you, but thanks to the internet, there are ways to get you to hear me ask for my money. People think you are a nice person. I used to, that's why I loaned you the money for the hotel for your court trial, food and gas, etc. I need my money, I've got bills, too, you know.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Glad to know you are ok Roberta. I have learned a lot from you and am grateful for that.


----------



## LancashireKnitter (Aug 18, 2018)

tyara - or whatever you call yourself - why don't YOU openly identify yourself online, as Berta does, with your full name and location, before making accusations on a public forum?

Such anonymous accusations are very easy to make - but because of their anonymity, are impossible for any reasonably intelligent person to believe, other than in the sense that they confirm any suspicions we may have previously held about the character of persons who make such anonymous remarks.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I have learned so much from her videos! Nice to have the easy reference!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

How unfortunate. Since you've made a public demand for repayment, which is available to be seen on the www, some on this forum will stick up for her because of the videos she posted. It's already begun and she hasn't even replied to you. You can keep your business more private by sending her a Private Message using the link at the top of the page or click on her profile name.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

I agree! I love the way you explain things...so easy to understand. Thank you Roberta for all you do for us!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KateWood said:


> How unfortunate. Since you've made a public demand for repayment, which is available to be seen on the www, some on this forum will stick up for her because of the videos she posted. It's already begun and she hasn't even replied to you. You can keep your business more private by sending her a Private Message using the link at the top of the page or click on her profile name.


I agree with you Kate. We obviously don't know as to whether the accusation is true or false but if you are owed money, and the person that owes it is ignoring you, then I guess you will do all you can to hopefully get it back.


----------



## LancashireKnitter (Aug 18, 2018)

Who is this 'tyara' person, and where is s/he/it from? What has s/he/it got to hide when making accusations against a person who is open about their identity?

I am always more suspicious of an accuser when they hide conveniently behind the anonymity offered by the web, than I am of an accused who is open about their identity and location.


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

I am 99.4% sure that this Tyara's accusations are false for the following reasons:

1. Tyara posted last year that she lives in Tennessee? But Roberta lives in Maine. It is inconceivable that these two would be personal friends, especially not the kind of friends that would engage in a personal loan. Tyara's story is "too thin to spread" . 

2. No sane person loans money to people that they can only contact through the internet. 

3. If a person get involved in a court case, it is usually close to where they live - not somewhere they need to travel long distances to get to, so Tyara's libelous rantings about a "trial" & related expenses make no sense whatsoever. 

3. Tyara's previous posts about KMs never offer any helpful advice about KMs, but rather indicate only a basic knowledge.

4. Roberta has not responded to these crazy allegations, & I agree that ignoring unhinged people is often the best tactic.

5. My advice to Tyara is to get back on your meds if you have any, or get professional help.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

If we ignore the accusation and refuse to take sides over it, since it's unlikely that any of us actually knows either person off this website, this will fade away. I advised Tyara to send a pm about private business, which she may or may not have done. But one thing is obvious, she has not posted another reply on this topic.


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

KateWood said:


> If we ignore the accusation and refuse to take sides over it, since it's unlikely that any of us actually knows either person off this website, this will fade away....


Kate, in general I agree with you, but this particular allegation was so ridiculous that I thought it needed to be called out.


----------



## itmakesyousmile (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you, Roberta, for all you contribute to our crafting community, and to keeping this craft growing.


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Roberta Rose Kelley has been extremely generous with her time and skills for years; thousands of machine knitters have benefitted from her free lessons. Sad to see her name sullied in any way.


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

So happy to hear your feeling better! You helped me make my first baby sweater on my usm machine


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I too, have relied on Roberta’s videos and am very glad they will be back soon. Would someone/ Roberta...post when it happens?


----------



## hobbyknitter (May 7, 2011)

I try to get here when possible. I told ty that I sent her a money order in August. I am not going to double pay her. She was the one putting my site up and many had problems as they wouldn't let certain servers to see my site. She stopped communicating with me for months before she started asking for more money. Some know my husband filed for divorce and he isn't paying me on time plus even not paying in full so now the rest know now. Lawyer told me just keep tabs and once final, the judge will hear it. I get by and was lucky to get my site back up for less than $100 but will have to pay full price this summer. Ty said they charge 5 times that for web hosting. But you can PM me or send me an email to [email protected] which I check that daily.
Berda


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

.


----------

